# Shot the V3’s~my take



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Found the time to visit with the new Mathews today. I only shot the V3 models, although the others were present as well.

I’ve owned, setup and shot the VXR’s. I liked everything about them, except the draw cycle. As we all know it’s a subjective thing. I found the draw cycle to be harsh, yes smooth, but harsh. I know others here both agree and disagree. I sold mine due to that issue alone.

For like minded members, you’re going to be very pleasantly surprised. IMO it’s “fixed“. The draw cycle was so much nicer, still butter smooth, but none of the linear stoutness that I felt with the VXR.

I’m not sure if it’s from the past parallel limbs or how the cam is oriented on the bow, but the draw was super nice for me.

I shot both the 27 and 31 at 28.5” draw and 59 and 60 pounds respectively (65# mods backed down).

I will say, as cool and fun as the 27 was to shoot, the string angle did look severe, no peep installed.

The new camo looks great (still wishing for Kolorfusion) and the updated UA camo kind of looks like a cross between Forest and Barren.

I could easily own a V3 and dependent upon what Bowtech does, I may.


----------



## Nickb884 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the report


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I am very curious how these new Mathews are going to tune with that new cable splitter. And is there going to be any value moving it to the center of the bow\arrow? I applaud the effort, I cannot remember another manufacture trying this move? I'm sure someone has, I just don't remember?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like a nice bow. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. 

I'm going to shoot them tomorrow when I pick up my Enkore. If the draw cycle is improved like you say I'll more than likely order a V3 31. It will be interesting to put it up against the Enkore.

I've heard mixed reviews on the draw cycle, some say it's the same as VXR, some say it's worse and some say its better. 

The people that have shot it that I trust all say it has a slightly smoother draw and the hump at the end is not as noticeable. 

Haven't owned a Mathews in 20 years (Ultra Max), this V3 may change that.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I am curious, how is the valley compared the the EVO cams or the Bowtech in comfort?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for the report. Hard to believe it's better but draw cycle can "feel" or be described by diff people in many different ways - and also, each bow can feel diff depending on how set up, tune etc. Are you sure it was apples to apples on specs and setup?

The switchweight cams all feel about the same to me so I'd be surprised if this one was that different and every video I've seen with people shooting the bow clearly shows the hump they fight through at the back end of the cycle. But I guess I won't know until I actually shoot one for myself.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt...you “may” own one? I’ll go out on a limb and say you WILL own one...question is which of the ‘21 models will you be hunting with next year?


----------



## hampton5228 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Really considering getting the 31.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Interesting take; I was not expecting it to feel smoother. How does it compare to the draw cycle of the Traverse?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I might have to go shoot one. I didn't care for the VXR draw at all. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I hoping to have my review done in a few weeks.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

4ID- I’m hunting a RevX. I think the Evolve valley is more pronounced but I will shoot them sxs to see at some point.

Pred- they were set up identically but for .5# difference in d/w.

LTG-”next year” 😳


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to that.


vince71969 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I hoping to have my review done in a few weeks.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I shot them as well and felt the same way, that they cleaned up the back end of the cam where it seemed to stack weight rather harshly. The speeds I got were pretty nice as well, my 500gr arrow at 29”(my draw length) and 70# was going 283-284 according to the shops chrono and my personal chrono is normally within 1fps of the shops fwiw.

this was with the 31. The 27 in theory should be a tick faster possibly.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Jul 26, 2014)

I was under the impression the 31 is faster IBO than the 27?


----------



## indestructible (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for the report, looking forward to getting my hands on one of these.


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Supersteeb said:


> I shot them as well and felt the same way, that they cleaned up the back end of the cam where it seemed to stack weight rather harshly. The speeds I got were pretty nice as well, my 500gr arrow at 29”(my draw length) and 70# was going 283-284 according to the shops chrono and my personal chrono is normally within 1fps of the shops fwiw.
> 
> this was with the 31. The 27 in theory should be a tick faster possibly.


That is really good speed! Did you have a peep and a loop? Also, was it a measured 29" or a 29" mod? If it was the mod, do you know what it measured? Thank you for your report.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

USMCKoontz said:


> I was under the impression the 31 is faster IBO than the 27?


The 31 is rated at 342 at 30 and the 27 is 336fps at 29.5 so right away they should be within a foot of each other at any draw under 30 inches. Having the cam top out at 29.5 though the 27 may just be a tick faster at lower draw lengths.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Interesting. I shot the v3 and the vxr yesterday, both of the 31ish inch models, both were set to the same draw length and weigt. Here is my take, and another guy felt basically the same way:

1 draw cycle, no discernible difference 

2 we both noticed the slightly lighter physical weight of the v3, but it wasn't huge

3 v3 was a little slower, 1 or 2 feet. But it does obo 1 foot slower

4 v3 had a vibration after the shot. IDK if it was a touch out of tune or what, but the vibration was there on the v3 and not the vxr.

I gave it a solid meh. I would not go from a vxr to the v3 personally, and i am a Mathews guy


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback Mathias.
It's good to read some opinions on the new bows.

Likewise @ RJH1

Big thanks Gents.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Smooth but harsh? Sounds strange.


----------



## JakSlapped (Oct 17, 2020)

I was not a fan of the VXR draw cycle so this is some good news.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

deadquiet said:


> Smooth but harsh? Sounds strange.


Substitute stout for harsh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan11 (Oct 23, 2020)

I haven't owned a new bow in 11 years but have been seriously considering the VXR and now the V3 31.5. I'll be coming from a ATA of 36" so the V3 intrigued me by "shooting longer" than it really is. Is the V3 that big of an improvement over the VXR?


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Substitute stout for harsh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It definitely draws better than the VXR but not what I'd describe as butter either. It's fairly smooth and easy during the first 3/4 of the draw cycle however there's a defined hump to get over before dumping into the valley. It's not a horrible hump but is there for sure. I bought the V3 27. I swear it's actually quieter and has less vibration than the VXR and I didn't think that was possible. It feels noticeably smaller mass wise to me than the VXR. In a good way. I think it'll be an awesome hunting bow for short draw (27.5") guys like me.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

jgss2- nice! It is the definition of quiet and ‘dead’.
I really enjoyed shooting the 27. I’ll have to shoot one with a peep installed to check string angle and fitment issues. Does it _need_ to be 27” to be a tree-stand bow? Of course not, but for 30yd and in hunting it may be the real deal....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Bryan11 said:


> I haven't owned a new bow in 11 years but have been seriously considering the VXR and now the V3 31.5. I'll be coming from a ATA of 36" so the V3 intrigued me by "shooting longer" than it really is. Is the V3 that big of an improvement over the VXR?


I feel it’s a refined VXR. On draw cycle alone it’s better for me. But, I’ve learned long ago to shoot a bow on more than one occasion just to make sure my thoughts stay consistent.
Shop owner, who hunts with a 31.5 and has sold a ton of them, also feels the draw cycle was improved. We’re all different and sometimes the same....


----------



## Bryan11 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mathias said:


> I feel it’s a refined VXR. On draw cycle alone it’s better for me. But, I’ve learned long ago to shoot a bow on more than one occasion just to make sure my thoughts stay consistent.
> Shop owner, who hunts with a 31.5 and has sold a ton of them, also feels the draw cycle was improved. We’re all different and sometimes the same....


Seeing as i haven't shot a new flagship bow in quite some time, I'm sure either bow will be a night and day difference for me. I've heard nothing but positive things about the VXR and sort of convinced myself to pick up a barely used one once the '21 bows came out, but now hearing about the V3 being a little more refined, I'm definitely leaning towards it. Looks like i need to make my way to a pro shop to see how they shoot.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

So, how do you get 50#s on one of these?


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

I own a VXR 28, it was already sold in October. When I finish the season I will deliver the bow to the buyer. I bought the bow because I wanted to buy into the hype, I'm from Wisconsin, home of Matthew's. But I just never could get comfortable with it. Plus it just feels unwieldy in the hand. If I was buying a mathews I would probably buy the latest and "greatest". But I'm done with mathews again, last mathews was the legacy.


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

I am curious if everyone that thought the draw was better on the V3 had the limb bolts backed out more than a couple pounds like the OP. I remember shooting a VXR backed down more than a few pounds and it felt pretty easy compared to having it maxed out. It just seems like to me backing out the limb bolts a good amount makes the draw feel a lot better but that is probably due to the fact that you loose efficiency when you back it down more than 3 lbs (according to mathews).


----------



## JakSlapped (Oct 17, 2020)

Funny thing is, if you want a VXR you wont any problems finding one now.


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

lostinmt said:


> I am curious if everyone that thought the draw was better on the V3 had the limb bolts backed out more than a couple pounds like the OP. I remember shooting a VXR backed down more than a few pounds and it felt pretty easy compared to having it maxed out. It just seems like to me backing out the limb bolts a good amount makes the draw feel a lot better but that is probably due to the fact that you loose efficiency when you back it down more than 3 lbs (according to mathews).


I shot a VXR and a V3 one after the other many times, both maxed out at 70 pounds. The main difference I felt in the draw for the V3 was that the "hump" into the valley was not as aggressive as it was on the VXR. That being said, I ordered a V3 because the shop owner said he would have the specs and colors I wanted sooner than he would the VXR. The differences were so negligible to me that I would have been happy with either bow.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

We did the same as RJH1. We set up two sets of bows at 28.5” and 68#: V3 27 and VXR 28, and the 31 and 31.5. We shot them many times, as well as several others who were looking for bows. We all came to the exact same conclusions as above. IDK why the V3 had a little vibe. We played with cam sync a touch and it did not help. I’m on the fence about giving up my 31.5. Both are nice bows. Not sure it’s worth giving up a VXR.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bryan11 said:


> Seeing as i haven't shot a new flagship bow in quite some time, I'm sure either bow will be a night and day difference for me. I've heard nothing but positive things about the VXR and sort of convinced myself to pick up a barely used one once the '21 bows came out, but now hearing about the V3 being a little more refined, I'm definitely leaning towards it. Looks like i need to make my way to a pro shop to see how they shoot.


"Nothing but positive"? I might suggest you haven't been listening very closely. Every bow has some pros and cons and the VXR is certainly no exception. There are some nice things about the bow but there has been plenty of feedback on the VXR that wouldn't be considered "positive". That includes the bow weight (it is heavy - some like that, some don't), the bow balance (better than Halon's but still not nearly as good as much of the competition), the engage grip is finicky and many replace it with different options (I tired 8 diff variations before I landed on one and it wasn't the engage), and the draw cycle (which is rather stiff with a noticeable hump in back end - countless people, including a number who have posted in this thread, have sold their VXR bows strictly due to the aggressive draw cycle). I could list more but they'd be nitpicky and I could list the positives but sounds like you've heard all of them already.

Mind you, I own a VXR and have for quite some time, but just giving you a balanced opinion as the Mathews brand seems to have unreal power to drive irrational loyalty and desire such that people put aside logic when making a buying decision. You are best served to consider all brands and options out there and shoot as many as you can in an attempt to make an objective decision as to what fits you best rather than get fixated on "needing" to have a Mathews. I'm frankly a bit shocked by some folks here who disliked the VXR but are nonetheless looking for subtle nuances in the V3 series to convince themselves it MUST be the answer. Mathews sells SO many bows based on this mind control because they are brilliant marketers. There will be a ton of V3 bows for sale in the first half of next year from people who just had to have one but then realize over time (and with exposure to other bows) that it wasn't the "answer" to the real question at hand. Since you don't sound like the kind of guy who buys multiple bows in a single year and doesn't mind the financial hit of the cycling in and out of bows (like some here are guilty of, myself included sometimes) I just provide this as a caution so you don't find yourself in this position. Again, do your homework across the brand spectrum and make a logical decision based on your bias toward fit, feel and function as opposed to an irrational bias toward any given brand.


----------



## Bryan11 (Oct 23, 2020)

Predator said:


> "Nothing but positive"? I might suggest you haven't been listening very closely. Every bow has some pros and cons and the VXR is certainly no exception. There are some nice things about the bow but there has been plenty of feedback on the VXR that wouldn't be considered "positive". That includes the bow weight (it is heavy - some like that, some don't), the bow balance (better than Halon's but still not nearly as good as much of the competition), the engage grip is finicky and many replace it with different options (I tired 8 diff variations before I landed on one and it wasn't the engage), and the draw cycle (which is rather stiff with a noticeable hump in back end - countless people, including a number who have posted in this thread, have sold their VXR bows strictly due to the aggressive draw cycle). I could list more but they'd be nitpicky and I could list the positives but sounds like you've heard all of them already.
> 
> Mind you, I own a VXR and have for quite some time, but just giving you a balanced opinion as the Mathews brand seems to have unreal power to drive irrational loyalty and desire such that people put aside logic when making a buying decision. You are best served to consider all brands and options out there and shoot as many as you can in an attempt to make an objective decision as to what fits you best rather than get fixated on "needing" to have a Mathews. I'm frankly a bit shocked by some folks here who disliked the VXR but are nonetheless looking for subtle nuances in the V3 series to convince themselves it MUST be the answer. Mathews sells SO many bows based on this mind control because they are brilliant marketers. There will be a ton of V3 bows for sale in the first half of next year from people who just had to have one but then realize over time (and with exposure to other bows) that it wasn't the "answer" to the real question at hand. Since you don't sound like the kind of guy who buys multiple bows in a single year and doesn't mind the financial hit of the cycling in and out of bows (like some here are guilty of, myself included sometimes) I just provide this as a caution so you don't find yourself in this position. Again, do your homework across the brand spectrum and make a logical decision based on your bias toward fit, feel and function as opposed to an irrational bias toward any given brand.


I'll clarify a couple of things. Comparatively, I've read far more positive remarks about the VXR versus the negative and i am discerning enough to weed out the fanboy love the latest and greatest bows usually get. You are correct, i don't buy multiple bows a year and have been proficient at taking animals with my 12 almost 13 year old bow tech for a while now. I am not married to any brand and do plan on shooting several bows prior to a purchase. However, from a build standpoint the VXR or V3 match what i'm looking for in a hunting bow. My current bow is about a 36" ATA and is heavy but accurate, and i hunt blinds, tree stands and spot and stalk with it. The 31.5 seems to be a good middle ground for me and the weight would still be lighter than my current setup while also being less cumbersome to wield. You make several good points regarding the bow which some could be subjective based on the amount of bows you handle and have the ability to compare to. Both bows have been the first bows to peak my interest in considering an upgrade and I look forward to getting my hands on a few to see how i like them. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Excellent Bryan - sounds like you are all over the “rationale thought” approach to this. Just want to make sure people don’t get too caught up in the hype and forget to use their brains. Good luck with your final decision!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

deadquiet said:


> Smooth but harsh? Sounds strange.


really stiff all the way through is what it felt like to me.... smooth, but hard pulling the whole draw cycle. reminds me of the xpedition xcentric 6 i had for a minute. if mathews mellowed out the draw cycle, that's a big improvement. though they are pretty smooth drawing, it was my least favorite draw cycle of any recent bows.... felt like 12-15lbs more draw weight than my mach 1

i had no desire to shoot the V3, specs just aren't for me, but i'm curious now about the draw cycle. i'm guessing i still won't care for it, but i am curious now.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> really stiff all the way through is what it felt like to me.... smooth, but hard pulling the whole draw cycle. reminds me of the xpedition xcentric 6 i had for a minute. if mathews mellowed out the draw cycle, that's a big improvement. though they are pretty smooth drawing, it was my least favorite draw cycle of any recent bows.... felt like 12-15lbs more draw weight than my mach 1
> 
> i had no desire to shoot the V3, specs just aren't for me, but i'm curious now about the draw cycle. i'm guessing i still won't care for it, but i am curious now.


Draw cycle is so subjective, it’s just relative to what you’re used to (muscle memory). I can’t imagine feeling an extra 12-15lbs in any comparatively set up bow. I’m usually pretty sensitive to weight change. I’ll be 60 in a few days and my body doesn’t like much more than 57-60 lbs for hunting. A friend asked me to try and tune his untunable 31.5. I said sure, thought he had 60 mods on it. Shot and tuned for a while, maybe 40 shots or so. Checked weight and it was 67lbs, turns out he had 65 mods on it. 

So to me, I just don’t find that cam system to be harsh by any means. Btw my two bows are RevoltX and Evoke both set to 58 lbs.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> Draw cycle is so subjective, it’s just relative to what you’re used to (muscle memory). I can’t imagine feeling an extra 12-15lbs in any comparatively set up bow. I’m usually pretty sensitive to weight change. I’ll be 60 in a few days and my body doesn’t like much more than 57-60 lbs for hunting. A friend asked me to try and tune his untunable 31.5. I said sure, thought he had 60 mods on it. Shot and tuned for a while, maybe 40 shots or so. Checked weight and it was 67lbs, turns out he had 65 mods on it.
> 
> So to me, I just don’t find that cam system to be harsh by any means. Btw my two bows are RevoltX and Evoke both set to 58 lbs.


it absolutely is subjective, i agree. some people say it's smooth and easy.... it just isn't to me (all things the same) i don't think the switchweight cams are harsh either, i think they are pretty smooth, just stiff the whole way through.

as for 12-15lbs difference in feel, i feel like it's more like 5-7lbs heavier feeling than most bows i have shot the past few years, but those evolve cams just feel way light to me.... again, subjective. i was shopping for a 65# mach 1, couldn't find one luckily, because mine maxes out at 73# and it's a very easy 73#. 

i could be fine with the draw cycle of the vxr, but i would shoot 65# mods on it. i didn't like it at 70#


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The draw cycle to me is much the same as many have posted. Smooth (as in no dips or ramp ups) but stiff and the feeling of pulling the majority of the weight deep into the draw cycle. Combine that with what I feel to be a shorter valley and you have not a very forgiving setup. I do think though on 60 or 65lb I might not feel the same way, and I have also grown to like (and my shoulders grown to need) a deep and generous valley.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> The draw cycle to me is much the same as many have posted. Smooth (as in no dips or ramp ups) but stiff and the feeling of pulling the majority of the weight deep into the draw cycle. Combine that with what I feel to be a shorter valley and you have not a very forgiving setup. I do think though on 60 or 65lb I might not feel the same way, and I have also grown to like (and my shoulders grown to need) a deep and generous valley.


Hmm. I’ve not noticed the short valley at all. Although I’m shooting a 60# bow. Rotator cuff won’t allow anything beyond that. I do pull hard through the shot as well so I may perceive the valley different than some. Bottom line for me is this. If I had a vxr I may not find it worth upgrading. That’s not a knock on the V3. I just think the VXR was an awesome bow. The V3 is a very nice bow too though. Just maybe not far enough beyond the vxr to justify the $$ for some. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

Predator said:


> "Nothing but positive"? I might suggest you haven't been listening very closely. Every bow has some pros and cons and the VXR is certainly no exception. There are some nice things about the bow but there has been plenty of feedback on the VXR that wouldn't be considered "positive". That includes the bow weight (it is heavy - some like that, some don't), the bow balance (better than Halon's but still not nearly as good as much of the competition), the engage grip is finicky and many replace it with different options (I tired 8 diff variations before I landed on one and it wasn't the engage), and the draw cycle (which is rather stiff with a noticeable hump in back end - countless people, including a number who have posted in this thread, have sold their VXR bows strictly due to the aggressive draw cycle). I could list more but they'd be nitpicky and I could list the positives but sounds like you've heard all of them already.
> 
> Mind you, I own a VXR and have for quite some time, but just giving you a balanced opinion as the Mathews brand seems to have unreal power to drive irrational loyalty and desire such that people put aside logic when making a buying decision. You are best served to consider all brands and options out there and shoot as many as you can in an attempt to make an objective decision as to what fits you best rather than get fixated on "needing" to have a Mathews. I'm frankly a bit shocked by some folks here who disliked the VXR but are nonetheless looking for subtle nuances in the V3 series to convince themselves it MUST be the answer. Mathews sells SO many bows based on this mind control because they are brilliant marketers. There will be a ton of V3 bows for sale in the first half of next year from people who just had to have one but then realize over time (and with exposure to other bows) that it wasn't the "answer" to the real question at hand. Since you don't sound like the kind of guy who buys multiple bows in a single year and doesn't mind the financial hit of the cycling in and out of bows (like some here are guilty of, myself included sometimes) I just provide this as a caution so you don't find yourself in this position. Again, do your homework across the brand spectrum and make a logical decision based on your bias toward fit, feel and function as opposed to an irrational bias toward any given brand.


What grip did you land on? What is your opinion of the Bee Real Grip if you tried it?


----------



## ScottATU (Nov 8, 2020)

I haven't seen anyone mention this, but for us the V3 was a bit quieter. 

I thought they were both fairly dead in hand. Maybe a slight edge to the V3. 

Both felt like I was drawing 70lbs, but I actually liked the VXR draw better. I was able to draw it in one smooth motion vs that jump at the back of the draw with the V3. 

Being fairly new to archery I wouldn't say they are exactly the same, but there wasn't a massive difference either.


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

Bryan11 said:


> I haven't owned a new bow in 11 years but have been seriously considering the VXR and now the V3 31.5. I'll be coming from a ATA of 36" so the V3 intrigued me by "shooting longer" than it really is. Is the V3 that big of an improvement over the VXR?


After shooting the V3, I would take the VXR 31.5 over it. Mainly if you can get a lower price. They felt very similar to me. The V3 had a bit smoother draw cycle to me but not enough to keep me from keeping my VXR 31.5. The shop tuned the V3 instead of me bringing it home and tuning it like most bows. Personally I would find a VXR n classifieds and wait to see what they came out with next year.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I didn’t like it. It didn’t seem to have as noticeable of a hump at the end, but it’s there. And the draw is very stiff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

I’m going to throw something out there that I mentioned awhile back in more detailed tuning thread with the switch weight cams. There is a sweet spot in that module/cam that will tremendously help the very back end of the cam. With the limbs bolts all the way down you want the bow coming in right at it’s peak weight so if it’s 70lb mods no more than 70.2 or so...

If you really want to get the feeling of the previous cam or close to it (traverse) take a couple twist out of the cables and run the bow about .5 or .25lbs under its peak weight. It doesn’t have much to do with the actual 1-2lb change it’s all about the pre set in the cables and location of the module when it’s peaking. The SW cam on all modules will feel like a completely different bow going from 69.5 to 71lbs. Most all bows will change a little in the feel for whatever reason these cams are just really pronounced with the change. I would bet most all the differences anyone is feeling between different SW cams boils down to this in full. I’ll leave the link to the thread here for those of you who care about this in more detail. 









Mathews Vertix DETAILED tuning


Great write up.




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bbd16 said:


> I’m going to throw something out there that I mentioned awhile back in more detailed tuning thread with the switch weight cams. There is a sweet spot in that module/cam that will tremendously help the very back end of the cam. With the limbs bolts all the way down you want the bow coming in right at it’s peak weight so if it’s 70lb mods no more than 70.2 or so...
> 
> If you really want to get the feeling of the previous cam or close to it (traverse) take a couple twist out of the cables and run the bow about .5 or .25lbs under its peak weight. It doesn’t have much to do with the actual 1-2lb change it’s all about the pre set in the cables and location of the module when it’s peaking. The SW cam on all modules will feel like a completely different bow going from 69.5 to 71lbs. Most all bows will change a little in the feel for whatever reason these cams are just really pronounced with the change. I would bet most all the differences anyone is feeling between different SW cams boils down to this in full. I’ll leave the link to the thread here for those of you who care about this in more detail.
> 
> ...


I read that thread back when you did it. There may be some truth to it but I'm running my 70# VXR at 69# and it's still stiff on the back end with a hump. You may be able to make it a little bit better or little bit worse depending on where you set max weight but it's simply a reality of the draw cycle with the switchweight cams that no amount of tuning will get rid of.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jjl8440 said:


> What grip did you land on? What is your opinion of the Bee Real Grip if you tried it?


Initially landed on sideplates wrapped. At some point I then pulled the sideplates and just went straight riser wrapped.

Frankly don't shoot the bow much any more as the Revolt X quickly replaced it for the #1 spot when I got it mid-summer. The Revolt X blows the VXR (and V3 I suspect) out of the water on a number of fronts. My VXR will likely be in the classified shortly after the holidays as much as I want to love and keep the bow as I'm thinking either the Elite Enkore or the new yet to be released Bowtech flagship will likely end up in the stable with the Revolt X instead.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> Matt...you “may” own one? I’ll go out on a limb and say you WILL own one...question is which of the ‘21 models will you be hunting with next year?


There's still late season...lol!


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Predator said:


> I read that thread back when you did it. There may be some truth to it but I'm running my 70# VXR at 69# and it's still stiff on the back end with a hump. You may be able to make it a little bit better or little bit worse depending on where you set max weight but it's simply a reality of the draw cycle with the switchweight cams that no amount of tuning will get rid of.


Yep I agree it’s still going the have the same nature to it just not a severe. After all the DFC isn’t going to change. It’s just going to change perception. If you don’t like the draw cycle at all ur right nothing is going to change it enough to persuade


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got a chance to shoot the V3 31, didn't have time to shoot the 27. 

The V3 31 is noticeably smoother than the VXR 31.5. There is still a slight hump to get over on the V3 but it isn't bad at all, similar to my Elite Ritual 33 draw cycle. The transition into the valley on the V3 is much smoother than the VXR imo.

I was way more impressed with the V3 than I thought I'd be going in. It feels like a lighter, better balanced and smoother drawing VXR.
My brother said he is getting 2-3fps more speed with the V3 over the his VXR as well.

I think the new limbs and the centered roller guide helped smooth out the SW cams.

I will be ordering the V3 31 here soon. Not sure it will make it to the woods with me next fall but it will have a good chance.


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

Too short for my taste











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Harry Hunter said:


> Too short for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funniest thing I’ve ever seen on here [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

AZSpaniol said:


> Funniest thing I’ve ever seen on here [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha it’s easy when a brand continues to peddle short axles like drug dealers pushing crack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> Just got a chance to shoot the V3 31, didn't have time to shoot the 27.
> 
> The V3 31 is noticeably smoother than the VXR 31.5. There is still a slight hump to get over on the V3 but it isn't bad at all, similar to my Elite Ritual 33 draw cycle. The transition into the valley on the V3 is much smoother than the VXR imo.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought. I shot the V3-31 and the VXR-31.5 side by side tonight... for quite a while. I'm coming from a Vertix. To me, it just felt like a smoother draw cycle in the V3... compared to a sharper drop-off with the VXR. That's just how it felt to me. Was also a little easier on my old shoulder when I let it down. I ordered the V3 tonight... but hoping the store gets one in subalpine in their shipment tomorrow.


----------



## ndame88 (Jan 12, 2019)

Predator said:


> Initially landed on sideplates wrapped. At some point I then pulled the sideplates and just went straight riser wrapped.
> 
> Frankly don't shoot the bow much any more as the Revolt X quickly replaced it for the #1 spot when I got it mid-summer. The Revolt X blows the VXR (and V3 I suspect) out of the water on a number of fronts. My VXR will likely be in the classified shortly after the holidays as much as I want to love and keep the bow as I'm thinking either the Elite Enkore or the new yet to be released Bowtech flagship will likely end up in the stable with the Revolt X instead.


I have owned 3 Mathews and 1 Bowtech, hoping for a updated Traverse from Mathews, BUT . . . . Now I am really interested in the Revolt X, I am just partial to a longer BH, 6 just seems to short for me to get the V3 or VXR.


----------



## bruno82 (Nov 15, 2015)

Predator said:


> Initially landed on sideplates wrapped. At some point I then pulled the sideplates and just went straight riser wrapped.
> 
> Frankly don't shoot the bow much any more as the Revolt X quickly replaced it for the #1 spot when I got it mid-summer. The Revolt X blows the VXR (and V3 I suspect) out of the water on a number of fronts. My VXR will likely be in the classified shortly after the holidays as much as I want to love and keep the bow as I'm thinking either the Elite Enkore or the new yet to be released Bowtech flagship will likely end up in the stable with the Revolt X instead.


Thsts how I felt shooting both bows. 


Sent from my LM-K500 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Harry Hunter said:


> Too short for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji1787]Tears dude tears 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Mallardbreath said:


> So, how do you get 50#s on one of these?


Simple, 60lb mods and two turns out of the limb bolts.

SCFox


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

KC-IL said:


> Exactly what I thought. I shot the V3-31 and the VXR-31.5 side by side tonight... for quite a while. I'm coming from a Vertix. To me, it just felt like a smoother draw cycle in the V3... compared to a sharper drop-off with the VXR. That's just how it felt to me. Was also a little easier on my old shoulder when I let it down. I ordered the V3 tonight... but hoping the store gets one in subalpine in their shipment tomorrow.


For me the v3 also didnt have the left to right wobble just before full draw the vxr had.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> Just got a chance to shoot the V3 31, didn't have time to shoot the 27.
> 
> The V3 31 is noticeably smoother than the VXR 31.5. There is still a slight hump to get over on the V3 but it isn't bad at all, similar to my Elite Ritual 33 draw cycle. The transition into the valley on the V3 is much smoother than the VXR imo.
> 
> ...


Good to hear, I wasn’t crazy after all.
What color are you going with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Harry Hunter said:


> Haha it’s easy when a brand continues to peddle short axles like drug dealers pushing crack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to AT.

So you think Mathews is selling a product with a negative impact on archers? Or offering products most people don’t want?


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Mathias said:


> 4ID- I’m hunting a RevX. I think the Evolve valley is more pronounced but I will shoot them sxs to see at some point.


There is defiantly more of a dump into the valley with the evolve cams, than my Revolt-X in performance.
The Revolt-X has a smother cycle no question, but the evolve cam is slightly easer to draw from a stiffness standpoint.
By no means am I saying the Revolt-X is a stiff drawing bow, I love it.
I have a Revolt-X that I shoot in performance at 72# and a PSE NXT 33 I shoot at 75#, they are both shooters.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

LetThemGrow said:


> Welcome to AT.
> 
> So you think Mathews is selling a product with a negative impact on archers? Or offering products most people don’t want?


Nah, he just wants to know where his auto trader is.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mathias said:


> Good to hear, I wasn’t crazy after all.
> What color are you going with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience shooting v3 as well. Funny how all of the people whining about the v3 have even shot the bow yet.


----------



## ScottATU (Nov 8, 2020)

OregonCDA said:


> My experience shooting v3 as well. Funny how all of the people whining about the v3 have even shot the bow yet.


 I think I am going to get both now lol


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

ScottATU said:


> I think I am going to get both now lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Welcome to AT.
> 
> So you think Mathews is selling a product with a negative impact on archers? Or offering products most people don’t want?


haha.... it's pretty easy these days with all of the options we have... if someone releases a bow you don't like, we simply don't buy it....

mathews has done so well with short ATA bows that others are offering some shorties. i think the rx-4 alpha was trying to get some of that market last year, because they are selling like crazy. i don't understand the desire to have a super short bow, but i did get a triax and hunt it a season, it was a fun bow to shoot, but the short ATA offered nothing beneficial, and i can't really think of a scenario that a sub 30" bow would be better, but if they sell well, certainly can't blame companies for building them. 

my sweet spot is 32-34" ata, but i won't rule out a short bow, because they do shoot good enough. the string angle was uncomfortable on my triax, sometimes it was hard to focus on aim... my real issue with the triax was weight and balance, it really needed a side bar but i wasn't willing to put one on. the balance of that bow made it uncomfortable to carry too (carrying by the string) it wasn't a crisis by any means, but there are lots of bows that suit my needs better.

the current mathews, Halon to present, have a "wow" factor shooting them, they are so quiet and vibe free.... just a smooth shooting platform.... fun to shoot.

for me, that is such a small part of a bow, and goes way down the list when i'm packing that bow all over in Sept, but i do see the draw, they are nice shooting bows. i didn't care for the draw on the vertix or vxr, but many seem to like it. sounds like they improved that some with the V3.... still not my cup of tea, but nice bows that will sell like all Mathews do.

always like to see the new bows... looking forward to seeing what APA, Hoyt, and PSE bring.... they all have potential to interest me.... if Bowtech ever builds a carbon riser (not their crappy plastic one) i can't imagine not buying one, they have been killing it the past few years.

so many good bows hit the market every year.... can't wait until Hoyt offends AT with their new carbon line, people get really upset with them, even though they had no intentions of considering them..... same old stuff on AT


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Looking forward to that.


Hopefully I’ll start testing and shooting on Tuesday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

vince71969 said:


> Hopefully I’ll start testing and shooting on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince,

Curious to see the efficiency on these V3 bows. 
Please make any graphs in crayon so that the "AT preschoolers" can follow along.


----------



## Dare Sportsman (Oct 27, 2008)

vince71969 said:


> Hopefully I’ll start testing and shooting on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man, wheres your wife gonna sleep?


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> haha.... it's pretty easy these days with all of the options we have... if someone releases a bow you don't like, we simply don't buy it....
> 
> mathews has done so well with short ATA bows that others are offering some shorties. i think the rx-4 alpha was trying to get some of that market last year, because they are selling like crazy. i don't understand the desire to have a super short bow, but i did get a triax and hunt it a season, it was a fun bow to shoot, but the short ATA offered nothing beneficial, and i can't really think of a scenario that a sub 30" bow would be better, but if they sell well, certainly can't blame companies for building them.
> 
> ...


One of the most rational posters on AT.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I also shot the V3 today. I shot it at 29" DL and 70#. I would agree with OP its an easier pull than the VXR. I typically shoot 65# DW on both my Prime and Xpedition. The V3 felt similar at 70#. It might be a difference in people's perceptions are at different draw lengths. Draw cycle felt real good at 29" smooth all the way back and settled in nicely with no hump, no stack, no abrupt let off. Obviously the cycle is different on a mathews cam but the force to pull felt easier than VXR for sure. I would say its just as dead as the previous few years of Mathews. So very dead and very quiet. Best part to me was the hold. I felt like it held very stable for a 31 ATA length bow. It also feels lighter than advertised and just feels a bit more streamlined. Significantly better than VXR? Eh maybe a few smidges better. If I didn't have either I'd buy the V3 just based on the longer riser and easier draw. I also like the appearance of the V3 a bit better. The new First Lite Specter they had on the 27" looked, meh, on the 
bow IMO. The under armor camo on the 31" looked nice. I prefer the green or stone.

Now the new angle roller guard not sure what the true difference will be in tuning. As far as fletching clearance it appears any increased clearance you gain by having the roller down inline with the rest, is actually ate up by the roller mechanism itself. Perhaps someone could actually measure the difference in vane clearance between the V3 and VXR. I get the real reason is to balance the cable tension on the cams top and bottom.

Ultimately though I'm disappointed Mathews didn't give us 32-34" ATA length guys a hunting bow to choose from. I don't have a long enough DL for the Atlas. I may buy a V3 anyway its a pretty great bow.


----------



## Stetsonoverton (Nov 21, 2020)

Can’t wait to test it out


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> Just got a chance to shoot the V3 31, didn't have time to shoot the 27.
> 
> The V3 31 is noticeably smoother than the VXR 31.5. There is still a slight hump to get over on the V3 but it isn't bad at all, similar to my Elite Ritual 33 draw cycle. The transition into the valley on the V3 is much smoother than the VXR imo.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Lots of variability in opinions but hearing more feedback like yours indicating improvement. The hump and transition are where improvements are needed and if they accomplished that it would be meaningful. Didn't mind my Ritual 33(s) draw cycle at all.

Hoping to swing by another shop to try the V3 31 after testing out the Enkore tomorrow morning. We'll see what happens. Really wish Bowtech also had their flagship out to compare them all.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

If the draw cycle is a problem for you than you are pulling to much weight !


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

JDUB007 said:


> I also shot the V3 today. I shot it at 29" DL and 70#. I would agree with OP its an easier pull than the VXR. I typically shoot 65# DW on both my Prime and Xpedition. The V3 felt similar at 70#. It might be a difference in people's perceptions are at different draw lengths. Draw cycle felt real good at 29" smooth all the way back and settled in nicely with no hump, no stack, no abrupt let off. Obviously the cycle is different on a mathews cam but the force to pull felt easier than VXR for sure. I would say its just as dead as the previous few years of Mathews. So very dead and very quiet. Best part to me was the hold. I felt like it held very stable for a 31 ATA length bow. It also feels lighter than advertised and just feels a bit more streamlined. Significantly better than VXR? Eh maybe a few smidges better. If I didn't have either I'd buy the V3 just based on the longer riser and easier draw. I also like the appearance of the V3 a bit better. The new First Lite Specter they had on the 27" looked, meh, on the
> bow IMO. The under armor camo on the 31" looked nice. I prefer the green or stone.
> 
> Now the new angle roller guard not sure what the true difference will be in tuning. As far as fletching clearance it appears any increased clearance you gain by having the roller down inline with the rest, is actually ate up by the roller mechanism itself. Perhaps someone could actually measure the difference in vane clearance between the V3 and VXR. I get the real reason is to balance the cable tension on the cams top and bottom.
> ...


Good info. I like camo bows but won't buy them from Mathews as they still use a crappy dip. Annoys me that they still haven't gotten with the program to offer kolorfusion. I like FL camo although not sure sold on the new camo from them but not surprised it doesn't look great on a Mathews as the camo finishes never look great on them. I had a Prime CT3 with Fusion on it and it looked outstanding but they use kolorfusion. I agree, will only buy ambush or stone in a Mathews as the finish quality is MUCH better on the solids.

And on the roller guard I've commented the same. They talk about extra clearance but I'd bet you don't gain any (and may lose some) because of the fairly substantial roller mechanism which is now right where your fletching is. Of course it will depend on arrow orientation but appears with common cock vane up that the right vane is lined up with that mechanism. Doubt it's an issue when properly tuned but the asserted benefit of additional clearance is probably not there.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Verminaters1967 said:


> If the draw cycle is a problem for you than you are pulling to much weight !


Not really, for two reasons. One is simply preference on the feel of a draw cycle. Second is where you feel the weight in the draw cycle. The VXR is stiff on the back end with a hump. I've been shooting 70#'s bows forever and could frankly draw a 100# bow if I needed to. But I injured my draw (right) shoulder back in the spring (all healed now) and drawing the VXR was quite uncomfortable. I pulled out my Realm X (at the time, replaced mid-summer with a Revolt X) and it was night and day diff. Both pulling 70# on my scale but the Realm X (and later Revolt X) didn't cause the pain in my shoulder that the VXR did because of the significant differences in draw cycle stiffness and, more importantly, where you'd feel that stiffness in the cycle.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I checked them out tonight. I’m a southpaw shooter so I’ve got nothing to offer on how it shoots. Shooting a right handed bow is close but not close enough for me to honestly point out anything that hasn’t been said already. I was very surprised to see how long the 31 looked in person. It doesn’t look or feel short. For reference I’m 6’1” with a 29.5” draw...long arms. The angled cable arm looks great in person and wasn’t as pronounced once you see one with a rest installed. The finish is the usual Mathews dip job...nothing horrible but it does take away from the clean machine work on the riser. For the cost, Mathews needs to move away from dipping. The only reason I didn’t order one was the price. The out the door price w/QAD integrated mount rest was just north of $1600 w/taxes. I want to see what Prime launches next week before committing. I haven’t owned a Mathews for along time and the V3 impressed the hell out of me once I had one in my hand. Minus the typical dipped finish, Mathews did extremely well with the V3.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Verminaters1967 said:


> If the draw cycle is a problem for you than you are pulling to much weight !


it's all relative..... i wouldn't drop draw weight to shoot a bow because it has a worse draw cycle than the rest of the bows on the market.... personally.

you are right, if you are willing to compromise draw weight to shoot a certain bow


----------



## Brandon.lamb.j (Nov 27, 2019)

Mathias said:


> Found the time to visit with the new Mathews today. I only shot the V3 models, although the others were present as well.
> 
> I’ve owned, setup and shot the VXR’s. I liked everything about them, except the draw cycle. As we all know it’s a subjective thing. I found the draw cycle to be harsh, yes smooth, but harsh. I know others here both agree and disagree.I sold mine due to that issue alone.
> 
> ...


I shot both bows for the second time today, I'm a 29.5 in draw and the sting angle on the 27 worries me as no peep was installed but its a cool bow, considering selling me hoyt rx4 ultra for one of these bows.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

vince71969 said:


> Hopefully I’ll start testing and shooting on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH? I have to wait til January.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

OregonCDA said:


> WTH? I have to wait til January.


My dealer told me 12 weeks from order time. He’s a small volume dealer so I’m sure that has a impact on the wait time. 🤷‍♂️
I will drive to a larger shop if they have a LH’d 31 in stock when I make up my mind. I’m not patient and waiting until March doesn’t work for me. 🤬 I want to be killing pigs in March with my new bow.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow! 12 weeks? Yikes!


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Predator said:


> Wow! 12 weeks? Yikes!


Yup! I’ve already mapped out Bass and Bucks...6 hour round trip and I’ll make it if necessary.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Predator said:


> Not really, for two reasons. One is simply preference on the feel of a draw cycle. Second is where you feel the weight in the draw cycle. The VXR is stiff on the back end with a hump. I've been shooting 70#'s bows forever and could frankly draw a 100# bow if I needed to. But I injured my draw (right) shoulder back in the spring (all healed now) and drawing the VXR was quite uncomfortable. I pulled out my Realm X (at the time, replaced mid-summer with a Revolt X) and it was night and day diff. Both pulling 70# on my scale but the Realm X (and later Revolt X) didn't cause the pain in my shoulder that the VXR did because of the significant differences in draw cycle stiffness and, more importantly, where you'd feel that stiffness in the cycle.


THIS^^^^^^^^
The DFC of one bow over another at the same poundage can be significant. Sold my VXR for that very reason.
The Cross Centric cam forced me to sell 3 different Mathews, if I shot everyday or for extended periods of time I always felt discomfort in my shoulder.
The only other cam that had the same effect was the Prime, sold it too.
My RevoltX in performance draws smoother, and is just as fast.

I will say the longer riser looks great, and the claims of a smoother draw cycle and better hold will have me testing the V3.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Thats what I said if it hurt or is a problem than you are drawing to much weight and you said it not to much weight but it hurts it CANT be both !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Verminaters1967 said:


> Thats what I said if it hurt or is a problem than you are drawing to much weight and you said it not to much weight but it hurts it CANT be both !!!!!!!!


Naw man. What he’s saying is he can buy another bow with a lessor harsh draw cycle and still shoot the same weight without an issue. Unfortunately there’s more to it than the poundage. 70lbs is not created equal on all bows.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

How different can the draw cycle between the 31" V3 and 31.5" VXR be?

They are nearly identical. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

ruffjason said:


> How different can the draw cycle between the 31" V3 and 31.5" VXR be?
> 
> They are nearly identical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Different limbs, different pockets different cable guard, different riser. Add those together; different feeling draw. As much as everyone wants the v3 to be identical to vxr, its not.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> THIS^^^^^^^^
> The DFC of one bow over another at the same poundage can be significant. Sold my VXR for that very reason.
> The Cross Centric cam forced me to sell 3 different Mathews, if I shot everyday or for extended periods of time I always felt discomfort in my shoulder.
> The only other cam that had the same effect was the Prime, sold it too.
> ...


Like I said if it gives you discomfort in your shoulder than you are pulling to much weight ,thats a FACT and this is why people dont like facts,their is nothing wrong with pulling less weight only pull what you can but dont say it not to much weight when it hurts you to pull more, FACTS dont change, their is no easy button .


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Verminaters1967 said:


> Like I said if it gives you discomfort in your shoulder than you are pulling to much weight ,thats a FACT and this is why people dont like facts,their is nothing wrong with pulling less weight only pull what you can but dont say it not to much weight when it hurts you to pull more, FACTS dont change, their is no easy button .


The FACTS are that you don’t understand the technical side of this at all. There are many other factors in how “hard” a bow is to pull back than “draw weight” alone. 70lbs in comfort mode with bowtech is NOT going to be the same struggle as 70lbs on a crossentric cam. Or most others for that matter.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Good to hear, I wasn’t crazy after all.
> What color are you going with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stone riser, black limbs.

You're not crazy, I had the exact same experience that you did. Can't wait to put it up against my Enkore. I'm really liking the Enkore, it will be a good bow battle.

Hopefully Mathews can get a LH 31 out as fast as Elite got my Enkore to me. Only took 1 week to receive my LH Enkore, that's pretty dang fast.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ruffjason said:


> How different can the draw cycle between the 31" V3 and 31.5" VXR be?
> 
> They are nearly identical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It’s pretty wild how some things change so much when all components seem to be identical. I had a monster wake that I crossed over with a halon 32. It was a wake riser h32 limbs, pockets, and cams. For whatever reason the draw force curve on the wake configured that way was incredible. It held peak weight for a little over 3 inches LESS than the halon 32 with an inch SHORTER Brace height. Was also about 6 FPS faster than the h32. The only difference between them was the riser itself.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Bbd16 said:


> It’s pretty wild how some things change so much when all components seem to be identical. I had a monster wake that I crossed over with a halon 32. It was a wake riser h32 limbs, pockets, and cams. For whatever reason the draw force curve on the wake configured that way was incredible. It held peak weight for a little over 3 inches LESS than the halon 32 with an inch SHORTER Brace height. Was also about 6 FPS faster than the h32. The only difference between them was the riser itself.


Nice bow. 

I would like to shoot a 31" V3 and see the difference but they don't offer my DL.

V3 sounds sweet though. 

There is a draw difference in my Traverse vs my VXR 31.5. Traverse is a bit smoother for sure. I attribute that to the SW cams on the VXR. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ruffjason said:


> Nice bow.
> 
> I would like to shoot a 31" V3 and see the difference but they don't offer my DL.
> 
> ...


Yep fully agree. I’ve put my vxr 31.5 head to head with my traverse for awhile as well. Traverse is still here and vxr left in February. I havnt made a dfc on the V3 so I’m not going to speak on its draw personally. With all that said I could have gladly shot and kept the vxr as well. I’ll take the extra ATA and slightly bigger valley for hunting. I’m sure at some point I’ll own a v3 just for the hell of it


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ruffjason said:


> How different can the draw cycle between the 31" V3 and 31.5" VXR be?
> 
> They are nearly identical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


There really isn't much diff - I'll get to that.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Just got back from the shop(s) and was able to shoot the V3 31 (and I've been shooting the VXR 31.5 the last couple days to get the muscle memory aligned for a fair comparison and took the VXR along with me.

My impressions:
I think the most meaningful improvement (for those who would call this an improvement - not all do) is the mass weight. They did shave some weight off and it is noticeable. Not a light bow by any stretch but certainly less weight. 

On the roller guard my suspicions were right. It may help a little with cam sync although I never found that to be an issue on previous models but the claim of better fletching clearance is completely false. In fact, there was clearly less clearance with the V3 simply because of the size of the roller mechanism. In fact, I'm not so sure I wasn't getting interference but didn't test it. Granted, I didn't measure where the shop had center shot at although it looked pretty much down the middle - that could have an impact. But the cock vane up orientation many rests call for (ideally) and that I always shoot actually puts the lower right vane exactly in alignment with the mechanism. I'm sure you can tune around this and not have it be an issue but please don't believe you are getting any benefit of additional vane clearance and be aware of the potential issue if you buy one of these bows.

Now to the 64k question on draw cycle. Hmmm, there is a subtle diff but it is extremely subtle. I had the bow set apples to apples with my VXR and it still draws very stiff and clearly has a big hump in the back part of the cycle. The subtle change is that I do think the hump is slightly less steep but maybe a bit longer. Here's how I would describe it. Picture a big speed bump in a parking lot. It's like the VXR is 18" high and 18" long and the V3 is 16" high and maybe 22" long. Is one better than the other? Personal preference but I do think you could use this comparison to say the V3 is ever so slightly smoother on the draw. Interesting that when discussing it with one of the techs (who is a big Mathews shooter) after shooting for a while he actually said he thinks the V3 is actually stiffer than the VXR but a bit smoother than the VXR. I'm not sure I'd disagree with him on that. Frankly, I think those who sold their VXR bows because of the stiffness in the draw cycle and the fact that they tired after shooting the bow for a while and nonetheless think the V3 draw cycle will solve that are absolutely fooling themselves and their V3's will be on the market in a matter of months. I could name names and place bets offline - lol. Although feedback was all over the board and plenty are aligned with my findings I was hopeful based on some feedback I've seen that there would be a meaningful diff in draw cycle but there simply is not IMO. There is a diff but it is NOT meaningful in accordance with my definition of the word. I'll quickly comment that I felt the valley was shorter in the V3. 4IDarcher commented on this and I agree. Now, that might be modified with some tuning but I did notice it as set (with 85% mod).

Listen VXR is a popular bow and if I were paying full price for either and buying new I'd likely go with the V3 but I do think the diffs are immaterial. You will not get a more accurate or better shooting bow in the V3 so assuming you can get a VXR much cheaper it would seem the obvious choice to me frankly but if you have to have the latest the V3 is a nice bow, especially if you are young and don't mind the stiffer draw cycle.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Verminaters1967 said:


> Like I said if it gives you discomfort in your shoulder than you are pulling to much weight ,thats a FACT and this is why people dont like facts,their is nothing wrong with pulling less weight only pull what you can but dont say it not to much weight when it hurts you to pull more, FACTS dont change, their is no easy button .


Never mind.......LOL.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

And this folks shows why it is imperative to shoot the bow prior to purchasing. There is no right or wrong, simply personal preference.
I find the difference in draw cycle to be the single biggest reason to buy the V3 over the VXR. Night and day for me.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Stone riser, black limbs.
> 
> You're not crazy, I had the exact same experience that you did. Can't wait to put it up against my Enkore. I'm really liking the Enkore, it will be a good bow battle.
> 
> Hopefully Mathews can get a LH 31 out as fast as Elite got my Enkore to me. Only took 1 week to receive my LH Enkore, that's pretty dang fast.


Hey dnv23 I just left the shop, shot the V3.
I wasn't expecting much difference, but was pleasantly surprised how good it felt.
Compared to a VXR, the longer riser, new limb angle and cable guard design has changed the feel of this bow.
To me it is a more refined VXR that draws smoother, balances better, feels lighter and aims better.
Something to the new dampener system too, the bow is deader and quieter than the VXR, Vertix or Triax I owned.
I also ran it through the chrono with an xpedite set up identical w/ HL mods. Difference was 3-5 fps.???

I feel like Mathews killed it this year, they are going to sell boat loads of V3's.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey dnv23 I just left the shop, shot the V3.
> I wasn't expecting much difference, but was pleasantly surprised how good it felt.
> Compared to a VXR, the longer riser, new limb angle and cable guard design has changed the feel of this bow.
> To me it is a more refined VXR that draws smoother, balances better, feels lighter and aims better.
> ...



I will add that the Xpedite had the better draw cycle for me, but that is where it ends.
I am not sure if I will own the V3 or not, but it is certainly on my Radar now.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Predator said:


> Just got back from the shop(s) and was able to shoot the V3 31 (and I've been shooting the VXR 31.5 the last couple days to get the muscle memory aligned for a fair comparison and took the VXR along with me.
> 
> My impressions:
> I think the most meaningful improvement (for those who would call this an improvement - not all do) is the mass weight. They did shave some weight off and it is noticeable. Not a light bow by any stretch but certainly less weight.
> ...


Thanks for the review, as much as I want to like the V3, as I enjoy the quality and overall systematic design that Mathews builds, I think the draw and valley will still not be to my liking. Once I went to the Bowtech cams on comfort and PSE’s ECS cams it is hard for me to go back to an even semi-aggressive valley or draw.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Question for all you tech guys out there. Is draw cycle about cam profile, module profile or both? And What about let Off? Has anyone tried vxr with 80% modules? Would that cure the hamp or just make valley shorter? 70# vertix felt like a Hard pull just because didn't have enough muscle for it. 60# feel much nicer To me. Of course real bow Hunter don't even consider anything less than 70 lbs.... 😉


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Really like the idea of 75 lb max draw, the riser is eye catching wish it was 4.3 lbs. That said I’ll shoot one but I’ll wait to see what else hits the market this season. No reason to rush shop not even convinced I want something else just like to see every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Seems that the standard for measuring smoothness and ease of draw is the RevoltX. I would concur it’s a very pleasant draw cycle. With that said it‘s a bit unfair to use it in comparison to a bow that is a good bit faster. I don’t personally like the RevoltX in performance yet to me that‘s a better comparison to the VXR/Vertix series bows. 

Now if you want a real comparison then set the bows up exactly the same based on how they feel and not what the scale says. Then look at the speed. You might be surprised that one that pulls less might still be faster yet feels comparable.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

roosiebull said:


> it's all relative..... i wouldn't drop draw weight to shoot a bow because it has a worse draw cycle than the rest of the bows on the market.... personally.
> 
> you are right, if you are willing to compromise draw weight to shoot a certain bow


Especially if there is no speed gain for that “worse” draw cycle...


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

With Switch weight In order To get more lbs the modules needs To bend limbs more, right? So, modules needs To be higher. Making poundage with limbs would mean less aggressive module profile, less pending of the limbs. So..... Less poundage Switch weight bow with less let Off should be smoother To draw?? 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

I went to the shop today, pulled them off the rack. I still had that mehhhh feeling. Didn’t bother to shoot either


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> It’s pretty wild how some things change so much when all components seem to be identical. I had a monster wake that I crossed over with a halon 32. It was a wake riser h32 limbs, pockets, and cams. For whatever reason the draw force curve on the wake configured that way was incredible. It held peak weight for a little over 3 inches LESS than the halon 32 with an inch SHORTER Brace height. Was also about 6 FPS faster than the h32. The only difference between them was the riser itself.


What's identical on VXR and V3? Cams, cables, strings? What else?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> What's identical on VXR and V3? Cams, cables, strings? What else?


Not positive honestly. I’ve not had the time to break one down. Cams and mods would be the only “interchangeable” parts with previous models I assume. Even the parts that are not interchangeable are very identical though. I would actually be surprised if the v3 limbs and pockets wouldn’t fit on the vxr.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

OregonCDA said:


> What's identical on VXR and V3? Cams, cables, strings? What else?


BH exact same, ATA only half inch difference and same exact IBO rating. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Verminaters1967 said:


> If the draw cycle is a problem for you than you are pulling to much weight !


AGREE 100%


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Not positive honestly. I’ve not had the time to break one down. Cams and mods would be the only “interchangeable” parts with previous models I assume. Even the parts that are not interchangeable are very identical though. I would actually be surprised if the v3 limbs and pockets wouldn’t fit on the vxr.


They are not "very identical". They may look similar, I will give you that. V3 is a better version of vxr. They improved draw cycle and it is more pleasant to shoot.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> They are not "very identical". They may look similar, I will give you that. V3 is a better version of vxr. They improved draw cycle and it is more pleasant to shoot.


They are absolutely very identical when we are talking about actual parts and actual measurements and numbers. Now they may not perform identical nor shoot identical but they are most certainly identical in form of parts. The v3 may hold peak weight for an inch or so less but it’s going to have the same overall shape and profile in the draw force curve.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> They are absolutely very identical when we are talking about actual parts and actual measurements and numbers. Now they may not perform identical nor shoot identical but they are most certainly identical in form of parts. The v3 may hold peak weight for an inch or so less but it’s going to have the same overall shape and profile in the draw force curve.


You must not understand the meaning of identical. Identical means, EXACTLY ALIKE IN EVERY DETAIL.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> You must not understand the meaning of identical. Identical means, EXACTLY ALIKE IN EVERY DETAIL.


Yea man... that’s what it is. Identical. The differences amount to almost nothing the bare eye can see.... same specs within half an inch in every category. Riser design is identical with a few cosmetic changes. Riser material identical. Cams are identical. Mods identical. 5 piece string set identical. String material identical. Cam bearings identical. Roller bearings identical. Roller bearing rod material identical. Grip identical. Limbs identical. Limb material identical. Pockets identical with new cutout. Pocket material. Identical. The bow is only made of so many parts and those parts when sitting side by side look just about identical. Guess what? Speeds? Identical. Balance point? You guessed it. Both balance right there at the Berger button hole like they have for many years now. Not sure what else you want to include. Is it the same bow? No obviously not. Is it a refined version that’s really really really damn close to it? Absolutely. U find me something besides some riser cutouts and roller guard angle that are not overly similar. I’m a fan of them both. And a fan of Mathews as well as all the other companies. But I’m going to call a spade a spade. Not saying it’s not a better version. Just saying they have ALMOST zero differences.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Yea man... that’s what it is. Identical. The differences amount to almost nothing the bare eye can see.... same specs within half an inch in every category. Riser design is identical with a few cosmetic changes. Riser material identical. Cams are identical. Mods identical. 5 piece string set identical. String material identical. Cam bearings identical. Roller bearings identical. Roller bearing rod material identical. Grip identical. Limbs identical. Limb material identical. Pockets identical with new cutout. Pocket material. Identical. The bow is only made of so many parts and those parts when sitting side by side look just about identical. Guess what? Speeds? Identical. Balance point? You guessed it. Both balance right there at the Berger button hole like they have for many years now. Not sure what else you want to include. Is it the same bow? No obviously not. Is it a refined version that’s really really really damn close to it? Absolutely. U find me something besides some riser cutouts and roller guard angle that are not overly similar. I’m a fan of them both. And a fan of Mathews as well as all the other companies. But I’m going to call a spade a spade. Not saying it’s not a better version. Just saying they have ALMOST zero differences.


Wow.... Ok..... Other than a different riser, different limbs, different pockets, different cable guard, they're identical.... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Yea man... that’s what it is. Identical. The differences amount to almost nothing the bare eye can see.... same specs within half an inch in every category. Riser design is identical with a few cosmetic changes. Riser material identical. Cams are identical. Mods identical. 5 piece string set identical. String material identical. Cam bearings identical. Roller bearings identical. Roller bearing rod material identical. Grip identical. Limbs identical. Limb material identical. Pockets identical with new cutout. Pocket material. Identical. The bow is only made of so many parts and those parts when sitting side by side look just about identical. Guess what? Speeds? Identical. Balance point? You guessed it. Both balance right there at the Berger button hole like they have for many years now. Not sure what else you want to include. Is it the same bow? No obviously not. Is it a refined version that’s really really really damn close to it? Absolutely. U find me something besides some riser cutouts and roller guard angle that are not overly similar. I’m a fan of them both. And a fan of Mathews as well as all the other companies. But I’m going to call a spade a spade. Not saying it’s not a better version. Just saying they have ALMOST zero differences.


Just curious, is a 1967 Camaro Identical to a 1969 Camaro?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> Just curious, is a 1967 Camaro Identical to a 1969 Camaro?


Not sure man not into cars. If I drill 14 small holes into my traverse riser and take some sand paper get rid of about 0.10% of my limb material around the end of the limbs is it no longer a traverse? U can try to sell us all on this being some way out of the water new design but your not going to get anywhere with it. After seeing you post in every v3 thread Starting to sound like the guy who hangs around your pro shop and regurgitates all the information but actually hasn’t logged the 1000s of hours into the technical side of them


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Not sure man not into cars. If I drill 14 small holes into my traverse riser and take some sand paper get rid of about 0.10% of my limb material around the end of the limbs is it no longer a traverse? U can try to sell us all on this being some way out of the water new design but your not going to get anywhere with it. After seeing you post in every v3 thread Starting to sound like the guy who hangs around your pro shop and regurgitates all the information but actually hasn’t logged the 1000s of hours into the technical side of them


Got it. After reading your posts, I'm questioning if you made it past the 6th grade. There is no "very identical". Things are either identical or not.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

OregonCDA said:


> Wow.... Ok..... Other than a different riser, different limbs, different pockets, different cable guard, they're identical....


My comments about the V3 and VXR 31.5 being nearly identical bows was mostly a macro observation from outside lookin in. Haven't shot V3 and I won't due to DL. Looks like a sweet bow though. Glad you like it. All fun. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> Got it. After reading your posts, I'm questioning if you made it past the 6th grade. There is no "very identical". Things are either identical or not.


Well in this case they are. You know kinda like “identical” twins with different Birth marks that have slightly different voices. 😬 carry on.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

ruffjason said:


> My comments about the V3 and VXR 31.5 being nearly identical bows was mostly a macro observation from outside lookin in. Haven't shot V3 and I won't due to DL. Looks like a sweet bow though. Glad you like it. All fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I was referring to bbd16. They are definitely similar. I'm just pointing out they aren't identical as he thinks they are. It's cool, not everyone likes the v3 or understands what words mean. Taker easy!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Glad we still have the *ignore *setting here.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

BeastofEast said:


> I went to the shop today, pulled them off the rack. I still had that mehhhh feeling. Didn’t bother to shoot either


Thanks for the thorough review!


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

OregonCDA said:


> Got it. After reading your posts, I'm questioning if you made it past the 6th grade. There is no "very identical". Things are either identical or not.


I think what he’s trying to say is they’re pretty close to the same bow. Riser isn’t much different cams and mods are the same. It’s a very similar bow to last years model. You’re reading way to much into this bud.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks for the thorough review!


YW


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

I will never understand the fixation some have with draw cycle and how opinions on a given bow can vary to complete opposites. Reminiscent of the superlatives used to describe wine. With all due respect.


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Well in this case they are. You know kinda like “identical” twins with different Birth marks that have slightly different voices. 😬 carry on.


This is called a "misnomer" and no one thinks that identical twins are 100% identical to each other. Don't be obtuse.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Baldur said:


> This is called a "misnomer" and no one thinks that identical twins are 100% identical to each other. Don't be obtuse.


Yep just like no one besides this one guy thinks what I’m referring to is 100% the same. Thanks for pleading my case though.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I went to my shop 99% convinced I was going to buy an in-stock VXR for $200 off normal retail. Shot them both (V3-31, VXR 31.5) side by side at the same poundage and draw length. The draw was different enough that I ended up ordering a V3 in the same camo I could have bought on site in the VXR. And for those wondering why the draw cycle was important enough to me... it was when I practiced letting the bow down. I didn't feel like it was going to rip my 55 year old rotator cuff apart. The smooth draw cycle works in both directions. And I figured it might let me enjoy shooting a few more arrows when I practice. TO ME (disclaimer there)... the draw cycle was worth the $200.

Then I also promptly picked up a new Traverse as well!!! Will be getting rid of the Vertix soon.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Christened my 27 this week with 2 deer out of my saddle. What a sweet hunting platform and sweet shooting bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Deertracker11 said:


> That is really good speed! Did you have a peep and a loop? Also, was it a measured 29" or a 29" mod? If it was the mod, do you know what it measured? Thank you for your report.


That was a 29” mod drawing 29 1/4”. 70# mod but didn’t check weight but it felt like it could’ve been less than 70. That was also with a loaded string. I ended up buying a v3 27.


----------

